
Superstar Team To Launch Flash MMOG Called Ohai - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/23/superstar-team-to-launch-flash-mmog-called-ohai/
======
bd
Great name. It has word-of-mouth marketing built-in. At least in some internet
circles :).

------
smysore
just saw this...but because most of the article is about the superstarness of
the team and not about the actual game, cuil was the first thing to pop into
my head..

